# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] 🔥 Buying FFXIV Gil | All Server | Instant Payment | Live Update Price 🔥

## ffxivgilshop

*

Amount:* Any amount even 1 unit

*Price:* Contact our Discord/Skype for most updated price

*Payment**:* Instant payment & flexible method: Paypal, Payoneer, Cryptos...more...

*Delivery:* Flexible method: Face-to-Face, Mail...more...


*For first time business:*

We understand that trust need to be gained so we are very friendly and flexible with new partner
Please feel free to discuss with our Discord/Skype agents if you have any questions and requests

Below are some of the common practices we have used for new partner:

*> We can split the transaction into smaller amounts. Ex:*
If you want to sell us 100 units
You can send 20 units/trade for 5 times
We transfer payment instantly after each trade

*> We can do transaction over a middle-man service.*
We can find a highly trusted middle-man service
We will be happy to cover 50% of middle-man fees

*About us:*

You can find us on every popular platforms
We are professional MMO trader group
We buy/sell any MMO products & services (currency, item, account, boosting...)
We are always open for partnership opportunity

*Contact us:
*
Attention: To avoid scammer, please carefully use '*copy & paste*' while adding our following IDs

*Discord:* ffshop#3739
*Skype:* live:.cid.66f79e7d8234205b
*Webapp:* coming soon

----------

